# swap engine 12.5 tecumseh to a 14.5 briggs



## CHUY68 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Everybody , I Have A Murray Mower Model 4061b Witha Bad 12,5 Tecumseh Engine (connecting Rod Brokeand Messed Up The Block) I Do Have A 14.5 Briggs And Wonder If It Will Work On This Mower. 12.5 Tecumseh Does Not Have A Fuel Solenoid And Briggs Does. Thanks In Advance


----------



## CHUY68 (Aug 20, 2008)

Model 40614b


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes your 14.5hp engine should work on your tractor but keep in mind you will need a new exhaust system. Hooking the fuel solenoid up is easy, all you need to do is configure the wiring so that the red wire attached to the solenoid receives 12 volts from the battery ONLY when the ignition switch is on the run position. Im not sure how exactly to do this as I have never done it in the past, but that is the theory.


----------



## CHUY68 (Aug 20, 2008)

thank u for the reply justin3 , i bolted the 14.5 briggs to the murray today . got the wires connected except the fuel solenoid . i will find a wire on the murray mower that stays hot on the run position and (headlights red wire or ac source wire white) i will let you know how it comes out tomorrow . and post pictures later.
thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

CHUY68 said:


> (headlights red wire or ac source wire white)


Need to use a DC power source supplied by the battery, the AC line will not work, plus it only produces voltage when the engine is already running.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Whether a 5 or 6 pole ignition switch on the Murray, the carb solenoid needs to be activated in both start and run, which one wire goes to the L terminal of switch.
thanks,


----------



## CHUY68 (Aug 20, 2008)

update.... i got briggs running this evening , i had trouble getting it started , i had no spark , took the kill wire off and now there is spark , crank right up but engine is revving up and down by itself , looks like i need to take carb off and clean/inspect it , also adjusting it right after installing. 
where do i need look for the kill wire problem? i replace key switch with another good used one and still not working when kill wire is hooked up to the ignition unit.
thanks in advance


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Kill wire need to be attached to a terminal that is grounded when the key is in the off position to kill engine. Be CAREFUL not to hook kill switch lead to a terminal on the switch that has voltage when turned on or to start or it will burn out your ignition module.


----------

